# G&S Trail Cart



## rcfarm (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking at a G&S trail cart, are they a good cart? Any good are bad comments?


----------



## rcfarm (Nov 25, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## terrid (Nov 25, 2009)

I've had mine for about 2 years and I love it. It's comfortable and well made. I use mine on my 35" mini and all we do is trail drive and she pulls it everywhere. Hope this helps.


----------

